# Veggies and Chemicals a GOOD thing on an ingrediants lable?



## RedneckCowgirl (Oct 28, 2011)

Got some spam in the mail for 2 free issues of "Catnip" newsletter (Tufts Catnip) and on the little brochure that came with it it said "Find out when veggies and chemicals are good to see in your pet food". Well, I couldn't think of a single incident where that would be a good thing! So discuss, is there ever a time when it would be a good thing? Do you think this has to do with vets looking to bring in more people who don't know better now that more and more of the general public is becoming educated? (since this is published by a vet school)


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

RedneckCowgirl said:


> Got some spam in the mail for 2 free issues of "Catnip" newsletter (Tufts Catnip) and on the little brochure that came with it it said "Find out when veggies and chemicals are good to see in your pet food". Well, I couldn't think of a single incident where that would be a good thing! So discuss, is there ever a time when it would be a good thing? Do you think this has to do with vets looking to bring in more people who don't know better now that more and more of the general public is becoming educated? (since this is published by a vet school)


Oh Lord. Probably Hill's finances it. Sure, we all should think a few chemicals on our food are good for us


----------



## RedneckCowgirl (Oct 28, 2011)

xellil said:


> Oh Lord. Probably Hill's finances it.


Lol! That was my exact thought, followed by "Cats are obligate carnivores, why give them non-meat foods?" :tongue:


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Off topic a bit, but how do you find Tuft's Catnip magazine? Do you think it is worth getting? It looks quite interesting and I've been looking for a cat magazine along the same lines as 'Dog Watch', and this looks like it could be it. I can look beyond the feeding stuff if the other articles are interesting and informative.


----------



## RedneckCowgirl (Oct 28, 2011)

MollyWoppy said:


> Off topic a bit, but how do you find Tuft's Catnip magazine? Do you think it is worth getting? It looks quite interesting and I've been looking for a cat magazine along the same lines as 'Dog Watch', and this looks like it could be it. I can look beyond the feeding stuff if the other articles are interesting and informative.


Don't know, I've only ever gotten the free spam mail from them, never turned any in. Right now they are doing a thing where you get 2 free issues, and if you don't like them you don't have to subscribe but the two issues you can keep and they are free


----------

